# Aviacode



## Freitag17 (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone know why AviaCode refuses to contact potential candidates for positions? I have submitted MULTIPLE remote applications and even took their "assessment test" with no problem. 3 applications submitted were "Reviewed, Not Selected" (2 months later) and 2 applications are currently "Received Submission" but since August? I just recently submitted 1 more application for a weekend position, I am sure nothing will come of that either. The crazy part is that I was contacted via email by a recruiter after my 1st application fairly quickly, she was not the most pleasant, but asked me a few questions and gave me a wage summary and stated she was passing along my information to the managers/interview team and that I would hear back soon, never heard a word from any of them and now this recruiter will not respond to my "checking on status" emails. I have even called the "HR department" at AviaCode and left messages, no response. This place is obviously a complete joke and waste of time. They shouldn't have an over abundance of positions if they are not actually hiring for them, or maybe their just choosing people that obviously don't have the credentials/years of experience, but whatever. *BEWARE!*


----------



## twizzle (Oct 27, 2018)

Menter33 said:


> Does anyone know why AviaCode refuses to contact potential candidates for positions? I have submitted MULTIPLE remote applications and even took their "assessment test" with no problem. 3 applications submitted were "Reviewed, Not Selected" (2 months later) and 2 applications are currently "Received Submission" but since August? I just recently submitted 1 more application for a weekend position, I am sure nothing will come of that either. The crazy part is that I was contacted via email by a recruiter after my 1st application fairly quickly, she was not the most pleasant, but asked me a few questions and gave me a wage summary and stated she was passing along my information to the managers/interview team and that I would hear back soon, never heard a word from any of them and now this recruiter will not respond to my "checking on status" emails. I have even called the "HR department" at AviaCode and left messages, no response. This place is obviously a complete joke and waste of time. They shouldn't have an over abundance of positions if they are not actually hiring for them, or maybe their just choosing people that obviously don't have the credentials/years of experience, but whatever. *BEWARE!*


*

I worked for them (as a second job auditing auditors) for 1 day and threw in the towel. My manager basically accused me of lying and cheating....never again.*


----------



## soccerdoc33 (Nov 1, 2018)

I finally heard from them after about my 15th application submissions, completed a coding exam and then heard NOTHING!! Later someone else told me to run far and fast so I haven't bothered with them since.


----------



## hopedavis89@gmail.com (Dec 6, 2018)

Menter33 said:


> Does anyone know why AviaCode refuses to contact potential candidates for positions? I have submitted MULTIPLE remote applications and even took their "assessment test" with no problem. 3 applications submitted were "Reviewed, Not Selected" (2 months later) and 2 applications are currently "Received Submission" but since August? I just recently submitted 1 more application for a weekend position, I am sure nothing will come of that either. The crazy part is that I was contacted via email by a recruiter after my 1st application fairly quickly, she was not the most pleasant, but asked me a few questions and gave me a wage summary and stated she was passing along my information to the managers/interview team and that I would hear back soon, never heard a word from any of them and now this recruiter will not respond to my "checking on status" emails. I have even called the "HR department" at AviaCode and left messages, no response. This place is obviously a complete joke and waste of time. They shouldn't have an over abundance of positions if they are not actually hiring for them, or maybe their just choosing people that obviously don't have the credentials/years of experience, but whatever. *BEWARE!*


*

SMH...that is the EXACT same thing that happened to me with LEXICODE..*


----------

